
AI for full self-driving by Andreyj Karpathy - ipi
https://youtu.be/hx7BXih7zx8
======
ipi
For me operation vacation is the interesting point of the presentation apart
from the regular ML stuff. That's something which we need to integrated in our
regular development workflow.

